# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > آموزش: Action Script 3

## masoudreisi

می خواستم که دستور onclipevent رو آموزش بدین برای حرکت و تغییر اندازه و ... .
همراه با مثال و چگونگی انجام کار.خواهش میکنم که فایل شما exe نباشد.من میخواهم که تمام لایه ها و سمبول ها و ... را ببینم که چیکار کردین.
من یک پروجه دارم که باید تمومش کنم تا هفته ی آینده.
خواهش میکنم که زود جواب بدین.
با تشکر از شما.

----------


## magnetbox.ir

دستور onclipevent در اکشن اسکریپت 2 هست .

که آموزش اونو در 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%DB%8C%D8%AA-2

گذاشتم .

اگر معادل اونو در as3 می خواهید آموزش او نو

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%DB%8C%D8%AA-3

می ذارم

اما سئوالات را همین جا بپرسید .

موفق باشید

----------

